# Asian American Appreciation March in New York City: May 15th 2022



## FastTrax (May 13, 2022)

LORD knows they've been put through pure HELL on Earth so let's give our Asian neighbors a bit of Heaven.








https://www1.nyc.gov/site/cchr/community/stop-asian-hate.page

https://anti-asianviolenceresources.card.co

www.stopasianhate.info

https://sign.moveon.org/petitions/asian-lives-matter-make

www.amazon.com/Asian-Lives-Matter-Shirt-Colors/dp/B07PJTMT8T

www.nextshark.com/nyc-man-dies-8-months-after-being-stomped-on/

www.yahoo.com/entertainment/asian-lives-matter-protest-against-002202426.html

www.interfaithamerica.org/let-the-church-declare-asian-lives-matter

www.etsy.com/market/asian_lives_matter

www.redbubble.com/shop/asian+lives+matter+t-shirts

www.medium.com/the-lonestar/asian-lives-matter-too-decb24a45815

www.apa.org/monitor/2021/07/impact-anti-asian-racism

www.gofundme.com/c/act/stop-aapi-hate

www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/video-shows-yonkers-man-punch-67-year-old-woman-125-times-in-hate-crime-attack/3598156/

www.jstor.org/stable/682717

https://library.fes.de/libalt/journals/swetsfulltext/6859319.pdf

www.allthatsinteresting.com/roof-koreans

https://aapr.hkspublications.org/2018/11/15/race-riot--roots/

www.nbcnews.com/news/asian-american/korean-american-black-conflict-1-riots-was-overemphasized-media-expert-rcna26547

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asian_American_activism

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asian_American_movement

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asian_American_Political_Alliance

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yuji_Ichioka

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korean_Americans

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_Americans

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_Americans

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filipino_Americans

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orient

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Asian_Americans

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Shinseki


----------



## SeniorBen (May 13, 2022)

Hmmm... maybe some Chinese food is in order for this evening. I found a great Chinese restaurant in my new neighborhood. 

Just trying to do my part.


----------



## Lavinia (May 13, 2022)

This business of race is confusing. In Britain, 'Asians' refers to people from the Middle East. Calling them Muslims is inaccurate as many of them are not Muslims. The people you are referring to are Chinese. It would be better to call them Chinese or Orientals, not Asians.


----------



## Pepper (May 13, 2022)

They are not all Chinese! @Lavinia, and 'oriental' is a slur these days.


----------



## Lavinia (May 13, 2022)

Pepper said:


> They are not all Chinese! @Lavinia, and 'oriental' is a slur these days.


Perhaps in America..but I'm English and Oriental is regarded as exotic, not insulting at all.


----------



## RadishRose (May 13, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> This business of race is confusing. In Britain, 'Asians' refers to people from the Middle East. Calling them Muslims is inaccurate as many of them are not Muslims. The people you are referring to are Chinese. It would be better to call them Chinese or Orientals, not Asians.


Asian people are people that live in Asia.


----------



## officerripley (May 13, 2022)

I thought that people in Britain referred to only _Near _Easterners (such as India, Pakistan, maybe Afghanistan) as "Asian" rather than the _Middle_ Easterners (Israel, Syria, Jordan, Libya, etc.)?


----------



## RadishRose (May 13, 2022)

People who live here are Asians


----------



## officerripley (May 13, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> People who live here are Asians


Interesting; thanks for posting.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 14, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> This business of race is confusing. In Britain, 'Asians' refers to people from the Middle East. Calling them Muslims is inaccurate as many of them are not Muslims. The people you are referring to are Chinese. It would be better to call them Chinese or Orientals, not Asians.


I was told several years ago that the term Orientals is now considered offensive. A group of us were called on frequently to do marketing research studies for GlaxoSmithKlein. One of us, John, was half Chinese, though looking at him it wasn't evident. A discussion ensued about the terminology (don't remember how it started) and John confirmed that Asians is the preferred term.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 14, 2022)

A prominent group in America, fighting against racism directed at Asian-Americans, uses the term Asian American.

If you feel another term is appropriate, you could contact this group and ask them their opinion.

https://stopaapihate.org/


----------

